# Black Vulture warning for Seneca Lake public launch ramp!



## Lewis (Apr 5, 2004)

A few weeks ago a group of aggressive black vultures started attacking parked vehicles at the public launch ramp. One vehicle sustained several thousand dollars worth of damage. They are tearing up wiper blades, rubber window seals and moldings as well as causing scratches and defecating all over the vehicles. A few weekend tournaments were moved because of this problem. A dozen or so vehicles were damaged in one day and the problem is ongoing. They are a federally protected bird so options are limited right now. I guess park personnel are in contact with the feds to find a solution. Just giving a heads up....I would not park your tow vehicle there right now if she is your baby...lol Might consider bringing a tarp to cover your vehicle.


----------



## PapawSmith (Feb 13, 2007)

If they are federally protected maybe we should go put some Federal rounds in them. Wouldn't that be fun?


----------



## Mickey (Oct 22, 2011)

Let's start with cormorants.


----------



## s.a.m (Feb 22, 2016)

If their attacking livestock their not protected, go figure.


----------



## Buckeye33 (May 18, 2021)

They are some evil creature. I never knew just how evil until this year when they went after my friends lambs.


----------



## Mickey (Oct 22, 2011)

I'm guessing they are attacking their reflection in the windshields and windows. Lots of different birds have done this before.


----------



## M.Magis (Apr 5, 2004)

Mickey said:


> I'm guessing they are attacking their reflection in the windshields and windows. Lots of different birds have done this before.


They pick and tear at things, whether they see their reflection or not. They're just destructive pests, in Florida they're terrible about tearing apart vehicles, pool covers, boats, anything they can get their beaks on. As far as I know they're the one bird of prey that you can get approval to eliminate if they're causing issues. This is in regards to killing livestock, not sure about property damage. I see more and more every year it seems. SSS all of them.


----------



## Lewis (Apr 5, 2004)

Latest word is the USDA is involved. The plan is to kill several of the birds and hang their carcasses in the area to deter others, They'll probably just eat them....lol


----------



## Lewis (Apr 5, 2004)

Here they are in action...


----------



## Lewis (Apr 5, 2004)

Update...USDA has issued permits to kill a dozen birds starting next week. If no effect additional kill permits will be issued.


----------



## PapawSmith (Feb 13, 2007)

Lewis said:


> Here they are in action...
> View attachment 476751


I believe they see the heat being emitted by this vehicle sitting in the sun and that’s what primarily brings them in. Then they are entertained by all the shiny accessories that they just can’t resist, just like a giant crow. We have an oil well, big black and heat attracting, at the very back of our yard that gets early morning sun and in the fall those miserable bastards are all over it on sunny mornings.


----------



## Dragline (Nov 26, 2007)

I was laughing hard until I saw the picture (worth a thousand words) of these birds.
Never heard of auto damage from them. Thought guys were trying to deter people from
getting in on the fall Saugeye bite. LOL


----------



## maynard (May 19, 2007)

These pics was posted to FB yesterday. These folks live near the marina where the vultures are wreaking havoc.


----------



## MuskyFan (Sep 21, 2016)

They were bad at the Furnace Rd ramp at caesars a couple years ago. Same stuff...wipers, sun roofs, anything with rubber. Not sure how they got rid of them.


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

Some state parks in Florida keep tarps and bungee's for guests to use because of this issue.


----------



## Jim white (Feb 19, 2018)

Lewis said:


> Update...USDA has issued permits to kill a dozen birds starting next week. If no effect additional kill permits will be issued.


So who's killing the birds the DNR


----------



## Lewis (Apr 5, 2004)

Not sure who is killing the birds, but I would think DNR or MWCD Rangers.


----------



## maynard (May 19, 2007)

3 have been taken out as of today.


----------



## Jim white (Feb 19, 2018)

3 my God less don't kill too many in one single day lol


----------



## Lewis (Apr 5, 2004)




----------



## Jim white (Feb 19, 2018)

So they're putting decoys of a vulture up in certain areas to scare away other vultures. Am I missing something seems to me that would draw others in. But I'm not a vulture specialist lol. Hopefully they're setting a blind up an when they come in their killing them with a air rifle 👍


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

Jim white said:


> So they're putting decoys of a vulture up in certain areas to scare away other vultures. Am I missing something seems to me that would draw others in. But I'm not a vulture specialist lol. Hopefully they're setting a blind up an when they come in their killing them with a air rifle 👍


I believe if you read back in the post the permit was only for a dozen or less to be killed. I'd have to go back and read again to make certain.
I would think if the dead carcass as a deterrent actually worked they would use it more down south. And maybe they do. But I agree doesn't sound like much of a deterrent. But id imagine they've done there homework and are trying proven methods. Lol but idk. 
I'd imagine at this point the shorter days and cooler nights will push more away then a dead sibling🤣🤣. But I can't say I'm a vulture expert either,lmao.


----------

